# Soucis iCloud après migration sur un nouveau Mac



## heisenberg02 (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'utilise en ce moment un MacBook Pro Retina début 2015 sur lequel j'ai importé toutes mes données via un clone de mon ancien Mac, le "nouveau" ayant bénéficié d'une clean install de 10.14.6 au préalable (même version que mon clone donc).

Sauf que je rencontre quelques soucis d'utilisation après migration, qui semblent tous être liés à iCloud :

- J'utilise la fonction Bureau & Documents d'iCloud Drive, mais les fichiers ne se copient pas dans le nuage. Des fichiers sont bien présents mais ce sont ceux de l'ancien Mac, à partir duquel j'ai fait le clone. Les nouveaux ne sont pas copiés.
Dans le Finder, le logo du nuage iCloud apparaît bien comme si tout était dans la nuage, mais si j'essaie d'y accéder via l'app Fichiers de mon iPhone par ex, je n'ai accès qu'aux anciens (ceux du clone).

- Mes mails du compte iCoud via Airmail ne fonctionnent qu'en partie : uniquement en réception, impossible d'envoyer un mail.

- Message sur Mac a quelques soucis aussi : les iMessages fonctionnent mais pas les SMS, pourtant mon iPhone est connecté à iCloud

D'autres services dont je me sers ont pourtant l'air de se synchroniser correctement : Notes, Calendrier, AirPods

Est-ce que j'aurais mal fait quelque chose avec iCloud dans la configuration de ce "nouveau" Mac que je souhaite utiliser comme un clone de l'autre ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide !


----------

